

Show HN: Bid with Bitcoin to write whatever you want on my web page - jbaudanza
https://www.coinsayswhat.com/

======
talmir
Typo on the front page: "This message will change to something else in 5:58 or
when someone bids or when someone bids 0.002."

You say "or when someone bids" twice.

Other than that, nice concept.

~~~
jbaudanza
Thanks! Got it!

------
reaktivo
This is a really great idea, would love if you could embed the message on your
own webpage instead of ads, or maybe even see a list of the last bidders. Kind
of like what happens on the Humble Bundle site.

~~~
jbaudanza
Thanks! The site is build on top of a JSON api that would definitely allow
this. This is sort of a "proof-of-concept" version, but there's a lot you
could build on top of the concept.

------
ezrameanshelp
This is clever. Officially clever.

~~~
jbaudanza
Thanks! You can make your own at
[https://www.coinsayswhat.com/pages/new](https://www.coinsayswhat.com/pages/new)

------
mattmatt
Great work!

